# For what it's worth ($$)



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Home Depot will take the "VA" ID card (or any other military ID) for a 10% discount,just like Lowes. They did not do this before.
(In fact when I worked for them they wouldn't even give their emplowees a discount)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Not to dispute the issue but in my local HD gave my son a vets discount 2 years ago. I suppose they differ from store to store.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Every one here talks about using the 20% off coupon from Harbor Freight at Home Depot. I asked an H.D. manager and he said a most emphatic "No." When you get down to it, the quality of motorized tools at the two places is no comparison, so I guess they don't feel a need to compete.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Like Jim said. I've been getting military discounts at HD for several years.


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just yesterday I asked the clerk at Home Depot about the veteran discount and what you needed to get it. She pulled a book out from under the counter and opened it up and they had a policy on how to give it out and what ID's to accept. The book had samples of all the ID's. My problem, is I'm a veteran, but I served one enlistment over 30 years ago. I have a DD214, but they don't give us one termers ID cards and according to her policy you had to have an ID card. So I think the discount only applies to active duty, reserves, and then those of you that get some type of retirement or VA benefit that issues an ID card. It doesn't appear to apply to "all" vets.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

A GREAT IDEA!

Glad to hear it… for our great Veterans!


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

From how I understand it, HD will give a 10% discount to all active military personnel. There are a few times during the year (weekends of Independence Day, Memorial Day and Veterans Day) that they will extend the 10% discount for all veterans.

That being said, they have never failed to give my father (Vietnam vet) a 10% discount on any day.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I use the VA because of Agent Orange. I use the VA ID card and they give me a discount. Without it I doubt I would get anything from them. As I stated before, when I worked for them I was told "we feel our prices are low and we don't give discounts to our employees" 
I have never found one that would take a HF discount.
Just thought I would throw this out for anyone that may be interested in the information. I did say VA ID card,maybe I should not have said any other military ID.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Mark Smith , you can still get a VA card it just won't say Service Connected (as in a disabilty) on it. You can apply for it at any VA office even usee the VA Hospital with your regular insurance. You would just have a higher COPay than a Vet with a disability would.
And I have been useing my VA card at Lowes and HD for 3 to 4 years now and never had any one pull out the book to check if it was Ok or not.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

*Howie* the Harbor Freight coupon is hit or miss for most people. The closest HD to me will not take it, but in the next town over (they have a Harbor Freight in the same town) will take it… depending on the manager on duty and the item I'm buying.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@junebug, I've heard that from others. It all depends on the SM. I have a HF about 2 miles from one HD and that one won't take HF. Other than this VA card, the only thing I've got out of HD was price matching with Lowes. Just depends on where you're at I guess.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, Howie. I didn't know this. I'm thinking my house would have been at least 5% cheaper to build, since I bought a lot of items from HD. I have a retired ID, VA card, and an AARP card. One of them should be good for something.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The home depot Here in Lubbock does not recognize my veterans card but Lowes does so guess where I now shop.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Jim Finn, I knew about Lowes giving the discount and I happened to ask at HD and they took it. I have a friend that is 50% disabled and he always went to Lowes because HD wouldn't take his card before. Frankly, they are across the street from each other here so if one doesn't have something I just go to the other. I prefer to go to Lowes since I thought they were better to work for.
I just posted this to make people like tenontim aware . I know I sure wasn't,


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought a ridgid oscillating sander at HD. When I asked for the military discount, I was asked if I was signed up. I wasn't the clerk sent me to the service desk. It took about 5 minutes to get signed up I now supposedly only have to show my retired ID at the checkout and put in my phone number when asked and I get the 10% discount. I think this also get me on their mailing list. Lowe's may be doing the same thing. The last time I was in Lowe's and showed my ID the clerk went into the MY Lowe's card screen and clicked a box showing that I was military.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bruce, you are going to love that oscillating sander! I use mine almost everyday.(can't say that for the ridged ROS)


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Our local HD and Lowe's take my VA card (disabled vet). I worked at Lowe's about 12 years ago and I didn't know about the discount until someone mentioned on this forum.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Today my friend an I went to HD for some handrail I was installing for him. He is rated 50% disabled by the VA.
His card did not have "service connected" on the front like mine so the cashier could not take it. I gave them mine and he paid the bill. I figured if it could be screwed up,HD would come in first. Needless to say he is going next week to get his card changed.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

To all vets. If you served 1 day active duty your entitled to VA benifits. It's mainly based on your income as to copay etc. There's about 4 different levels of service . Such as 100 percent, service connected, and down. But it's there if you need or want it. Other place i get vets discount is Auto Zone Auto parts. Found that out after spending several hundred bucks restoring a car, and building a rat rod. I'm sure other places do if we ask. In my area Lowes gives it HD doesn't. Guess where i go !


----------

